

OpenBSD 4.9 available for preorder - zdw
http://www.openbsd.org/49.html

======
snippyhollow
Appreciating the 4.9 release song right now.
<http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#49> (links to the MP3 and OGG in this
page).

------
mikeputnam
I hope more and more OpenBSD rubs off on all OSes. Excellent documentation is
a virtue worth sharing.

------
plasticscm
OpenBSD rocks, always rocked and will always rock!!! Love it!

